# Homemade Tyre Shine



## wfoster

I apologise if this has already been covered but when making a search on Tapatalk, it didn't return any results. 

Is it worthwhile making my own tyre shine? If so, what 'recipes' are people using to make their product?


----------



## justina3

why would you want to its not the most expensive product on the market ?


----------



## wfoster

justina3 said:


> why would you want to its not the most expensive product on the market ?


Because why not? It's all about experimenting, regardless of cost.

Not only that, some previous products I have used only last 1 day and others a few more.


----------



## organgrinder

Life's too short for that kind of experimenting - leave that to the manufacturers. One of the biggest problems with tyre products is the sling on to the paintwork. I have tried many and found a few that don't sling and last reasonably well, so I will stick with those (Zaino and Gtechniq T1) T1 lasts longer but Zaino is a really nice look and is good for the summer when it doesn't get washed off too often.


----------



## Kiashuma

Lard, run a block around the tyre, job done


----------



## Bero

Personally I think doing a wax would be more fun and satisfying/rewarding.

There was someone on here who did what I remember was a homebrew / semi-home brew dressing. Search 'Bromoco' on DW, not sure if it says ingredients.



organgrinder said:


> Life's too short for that kind of experimenting - leave that to the manufacturers. One of the biggest problems with tyre products is the sling on to the paintwork. I have tried many and found a few that don't sling and last reasonably well, so I will stick with those (Zaino and Gtechniq T1) T1 lasts longer but Zaino is a really nice look and is good for the summer when it doesn't get washed off too often.


A touch harsh, why go to the supermarket if you can buy a takeaway? Why buy flour when you can buy a cake?
It's not about the cost or even performance, but something interesting to do, and gives you a better understanding of the manufactured products.


----------



## wfoster

Bero said:


> Personally I think doing a wax would be more fun and satisfying/rewarding.
> 
> There was someone on here who did what I remember was a homebrew / semi-home brew dressing. Search 'Bromoco' on DW, not sure if it says ingredients.
> 
> A touch harsh, why go to the supermarket if you can buy a takeaway? Why buy flour when you can buy a cake?
> 
> It's not about the cost or even performance, but something interesting to do, and gives you a better understanding of the manufactured products.


Thanks, I'll definitely take a look Bero. I appreciate it.

In regards to the previous commenters, I agree. Who knows? I could create an awesome new products (highly unlikely) but won't know until you try.

I don't care if it costs me money or time, it's something to do as a pass time and to have fun. Some people on this forum need to remember that people sometimes like to do things for fun.


----------



## AllenF

Products will only going off any A
Excess. Don't put as much on or do it in two or three lighter coats


----------



## adjones

You can try baby oil. Most low volatility oils will work to some extent. Don't expect to get anything high end, if nothing else, the really interesting additives simply are not available to the public (not unless you are willing to spend many hundreds, if not thousands).


----------



## Baby25

Same reason we all like to make things, it's the satisfaction and creativity that I enjoy about making my own wax so same for any other products. At the end of the day you could easily buy an off the shelf wax for far less than it costs to get everything needed to make a homebrewed wax but we like to make our own just to see if we can.


----------



## mattjk88

Spray silicon, job done!


----------



## AllenF

You could unless they are carbon ceramic discs...
In which case you have just killed them


----------



## AllenF

adjones said:


> You can try baby oil. Most low volatility oils will work to some extent. Don't expect to get anything high end, if nothing else, the really interesting additives simply are not available to the public (not unless you are willing to spend many hundreds, if not thousands).


That's a blast from the 80's lol ain't heard that one For a few years Ad:thumb::thumb:
The baby oil gel was actually better to apply


----------



## savvyfox

AllenF said:


> That's a blast from the 80's lol ain't heard that one For a few years Ad:thumb::thumb:
> The baby oil gel was actually better to apply


I remember using old engine oil! Spattered like a good'un, but gave that slick look we liked back then!


----------



## slapshot

Has anyone tried these shoe shine sponges for tyre dressing? The coating seems to dry fast and stick to shoes without rubbing off so presumably won't fling onto bodywork.


----------



## AllenF

Leather tyres
.......... even I don't remember those days lol
Probably work on though same on wash etc etc


----------



## rob10477

wfoster said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely take a look Bero. I appreciate it.
> 
> In regards to the previous commenters, I agree. Who knows? I could create an awesome new products (highly unlikely) but won't know until you try.
> 
> I don't care if it costs me money or time, it's something to do as a pass time and to have fun. Some people on this forum need to remember that people sometimes like to do things for fun.


Its been a while since i have had a flick through Detailing World, really disappointed to find that what was once a great place for advice, support and tips on Detailing is now plagued with negative comments and people who would rather discourage progress. 
I think you are absolutey right in what you are doing it, experiment and have some fun. Why buy a cake when you can make one better. 
Some, not all, of the behaviour demonstrated through a few of these home brew comments reek of seen it all, done it all. Why not share some of your failings developing these products, so as a community we can build better products. My own opinion is this, if you can't support this community with constructive feedback then **** off and haunt somewhere else.
Peace!


----------



## gav21041981

Good luck with this. Will keep an eye out


----------



## josje

In the very old days we used a few drops black paint in some gasoline, stir and after that apply with an old cloth.


----------



## Big Bri

josje said:


> In the very old days we used a few drops black paint in some gasoline, stir and after that apply with an old cloth.


Yeh,me to.My mate had a body shop and went mental when i used Thinners and black paint on my Dolomite Sprints tyres.Topped off with silicone spray or petrol on a rag.Tried boot polish,Mr Sheen,and even Windowleen if i could get it past Mi Mum.She was always ongaurd after she caught me Draining my oil into her best fruit bowl and putting dubbing on my tyres.She Cracked me round the head with an ashtray.Which didnt do quite as much damage as the petrol/thinner to my skin or Spray silicone in my mates body shop.

BB,


----------



## shelton

I prefer the matte look, so I use our (Soft99) "Tire Black Wax"

The ingredients are wax, silicone and carbon black, which is essentially industrial grade soot, that embeds itself in the surface of the rubber to blacken. Apply and buff off. You can buff more to get a bit of sheen, but it's not wet look. One advantage here though is zero 'sling'

This is also GREAT for black plastic trim, in and out, and you don't even have to worry about getting it on the paintwork, because the carbon doesn't stick at all to the paint. I even use it on my coffee table, and apparently you can use it on black leather too, but I'd draw the line at putting it on my Trickers' haha

If I was gonna make this at home, I'd try hot mixing soot, beeswax, and turpentine, then letting it cool.

If I had to make it without even leaving the house, I'd try melting some candles I have around with various other solvents I have laying around (lighter fluid, white spirits) and adding the soot.

Let us know if you give it a try!


----------



## packard

Local garage had a slop pot of stuff they used to put in the brush on, it seemed the base layer was oil then slops of any chemicals they thought would work... amazingly the sling was limited.

Good luck, baby wipes I know have been used in the past


----------

